# G26 Gen 3&4



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Besides the texture on the grip, what's the difference in the G26 Generation 3 & 4?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

The grip on the Gen 4 is shorter front to back, the same size as the Gen 3 "SF" (Short Frame) option. The owner can then use the provided backstraps to adjust the grip size to their tastes, as well as adding (or not) a beavertail.
The Gen 4 mag release is swappable for lefties and it uses a doubled recoil spring.
Just picked up a Gen 4 G26 for my wife. It's what she wants for Christmas.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The grip is also smaller on the Gen 4, and comes with multiple backstraps. Also the recoil spring was replaced with a double spring system, and some of the internal parts are also different like the connector and trigger bar. Also, the mag release button can be changed to either side, and it is larger.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Other than the dimple on the trigger bar, what's different internally?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm from The Department of Redundancy Reduction Department. I see redundancy.:smt018
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Other than the dimple on the trigger bar, what's different internally?


I believe the connectors are different, and some of the pins have been moved around to accomodate the MBS and ambidextrous mag release system.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I'm from The Department of Redundancy Reduction Department. I see redundancy.:smt018
> Goldwing


But is it redundant redundancy?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> But is it redundant redundancy?


It is now! :goofy: 
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Wouldn't that be the Redundant Department of Redundant Reduction Department?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You can say that again!
Goldwing


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I love my G26 even though it's a Gen. 3. From what I see here, there isn't enough change to make me wish I had a Gen 4.

G-26
G-42
SCCY 9mm
HighPoint .45acp
Raven .25 Auto
S&W AR15, .556/.223
Henry Golden Boy .22lr
Marlin Model 60 .22lr


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You may want to at least shoot one. There was enough of a change for me to go back to Glock giving the previous generations up. I've since traded my Glocks for a Sig P226 MK25 after I bought the HK VP9. If you want to shoot a gun with far superior ergonomics and factory trigger, put all those other guns down and pick up the VP9. It will change the way you think about striker fire guns. LOL!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have both a Gen3 and Gen4 G26. If the trigger on a Gen3 is a slight stretch for you and you want a slightly shorter trigger reach, or you are a lefty and want the mag release on the other side, or you REALLY like the new extra-grippy frame texture, then the Gen4 is the G26 for you. If none of these things are all that important, then the Gen3 will serve you just as well.


----------

